# ah shaddup you ungrateful beetch



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Theres so many things in here that disgust me i dont know where to start

Tuesday December 2, 2003 
The Guardian

There are not many black feminist OBE recipients, but I am one. Two issues have made me rethink my acceptance, and I am considering returning the "honour".

One is the jingoistic reaction in the press regarding the English (not British) rugby victory. The idea of a vainglorious parade is exclusive of the whole ethnic-minority population of this island and redolent of Anglo-Saxon imperialism. This rugby jolly has already cost Â£I0m that should have been spent on relieving poverty for the black urban underclass, or perhaps funding sports facilities for those impoverished nations forced to compete on such unfair terms. Sports such as rugby must be privately funded by the wealthy few.

Second, I echo the sentiments of Benjamin Zepha niah, on declining an OBE, regarding the empire, a symbol of England's brutal past.

Unless I am persuaded that my OBE is a symbol of hope for young black women, I shall shortly be returning it.

Elsie Owusu 
London


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah send it back - cos *that's* gonna make a huge difference isn't it......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*phew*...*sigh* ;D there I was thinking you were starting a thread about your girlfriend looking at the title ;D .


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> yeah send it back - cos *that's* gonna make a huge difference isn't it......


They could melt it down and start a fund to drag the poor underclass out of poverty ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Elsie Owusu OBE
Elsie Owusu is founder member and first Chair of the Society of Black Architects and Commissioner for the Haringey Employment Commission. She is a member of the Trafalgar Square Plinth Advisory Committee and the Building Regulations Advisory Committee. She is a former member of the Council of the National Trust; As an editor and writer she has published books about diversity and ethnic minority issues and she was the presenter of Who Pays the Piper, a Channel 5 series on architecture and patronage. A principal of Elsie Owusu architects, she is an active member of the Labour Party and holds no other public appointments.

all from http://www.artscouncil.org.uk/aboutus/c ... ional.html

says it all really :-/


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Trafalgar Square Plinth Advisory Committee


Bwhahahahahahahaha. They're making that up surely?

In fact I'd be ashamed to sit on it (pun entirely intentional) ;D.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's a huge debate over this as there's one plinth in the Square with nothing on it.

She will be there to ensure that whatever goes on there in no way represents the type of things that used to go on our plinths in the bad old days.

Fair enough.

however, to complain that we've spent 10M on the Rugby 'jaunt' and that we should have given it to some developing copuntry instead is just nonsense. First of all, it's not enough, and second of all, we've only just got back on top after teaching the world to play Rugby and then having them beat us at it. :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> however, to complain that we've spent 10M on the Rugby 'jaunt' and that we should have given it to some developing copuntry instead is just nonsense


just out of curiosity - where *did* the Â£10M come from anyway?

Had no one asked the question, I would have been blissfully unaware that anyone other than the English equivalent of the WRU had stomped up the dosh...

Was this not the case?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

How much is the O2 sponsorship deal worth?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry - had wrong quote in last post really....



> One is the jingoistic reaction in the press regarding the English (not British) rugby victory.


er. yes. That's cos we have one team for England, one for Wales, one for Scotland and one for Ireland....
If we *did* have just one team for all 4, it probably would be a British team.
And if *that* team had won, it would have been a British victory.

But we don't you dozy bint!
It was the *English* team that won. Wales (despite a valiant effort) got to Oz, but were knocked out. Scotland and Ireland. Well.

So why *should* we call it a Britsh victory?

Anyway - sorry - this is the bit I should have quoted.


> This rugby jolly has already cost Â£I0m that should have been spent on relieving poverty for the black urban underclass, or perhaps funding sports facilities for those impoverished nations forced to compete on such unfair terms. Sports such as rugby must be privately funded by the wealthy few.





> just out of curiosity - where *did* the Â£10M come from anyway?
> 
> Had no one asked the question, I would have been blissfully unaware that anyone other than the English equivalent of the WRU had stomped up the dosh...
> 
> Was this not the case?


Point I was trying to make - isn't Rugby *already* supported by those who can afford to (ie go to the matches, buy the replica kit etc)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Elsie Owusu is founder member and first Chair of the Society of Black Architects


Positive discrimination :

Again :-/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Sorry - had wrong quote in last post really....
> 
> er. yes. That's cos we have one team for England, one for Wales, one for Scotland and one for Ireland....
> If we *did* have just one team for all 4, it probably would be a British team.
> ...


Apart form the British Lions of course.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It fucks me off that we have black councils for this and black organisations for that... :-/

How do you think she would react, if there existed a "Society of White Architects"  

Surely one way to end discrimination is to just have a "Society of Architects" :-/



> Positive discrimination Â :
> 
> Again Â :-/


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Now I'm no expert on these matters, but can anyone tell me why


> The idea of a vainglorious parade is exclusive of the whole ethnic-minority population of this island


Perhaps I'm reading this wrong, but why does she think that a parade excludes the whole ethnic-minority population?

Tell me she's not implying that because 'we' (white Anglo Saxon man) have in the past had parades that celebrated victories over other nations in war, that a victory parade for the rugby is something that a well balanced ethnic person will see as a relic of our old imperialism, and is therefore distasteful??

If she does, then IMHO she's bonkers, and not fit for public office.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You'd think she'd at least be happy for Jason Robinson?

Given her stance about imperialism, she should have not been up for an Empire award anyway. There must be plenty more people who would be very honoured and far more deserving recipients of the OBE.

If she doesn't want to be part of the Empire thing, perhaps she should fuck off to be with her 'true' people, wherever they are, since she clearly wants no part of our Anglo Saxon heritage that we can't undo just to cater for insecure saps like herself.

Plinths in squares - really :

I think we should celebrate our team's victory all the more knowing that it upsets the likes of her.

As for the Â£10M, the silly woman obviously did not consider the associated trade and revenue that will be generated from this tournament, and the revenue and tourist boost that Austrailia has already enjoyed.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Given her stance about imperialism, she should have not been up for an Empire award anyway.


Maybe this is just the Queen's way of taking the piss?

I can just imagine the conversation with the Queen at her investiture:-
'We understand Ms Bonkers-Woman that you feel downtrodden by the ruling classes, and that you see any symbol of British Imperialism, however innocent, as a sign of repression and discrimination' 
'Yes Ma'am'
'Well accept this Order of the British Empire as a token of the Country's respect for your views'

Fabously ironic if you think about it. Amazing really that Ms Bonkers-Woman accepted it in the first place!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Grrrrr


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Apart form the British Lions of course.


yes - good point well made


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Maybe this is just the Queen's way of taking the piss?
> 
> .........
> 
> Fabously ironic if you think about it. Amazing really that Ms Bonkers-Woman accepted it in the first place!


 OMG!
yes - like that idea - a lot!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Positive discrimination Â :
> 
> Again Â :-/


worthy of a thread all by itself..... 

As someone who finds himself sitting smack dab in the middle of the definition of the 'majority', I am begining to feel completly discriminated against.

Made all the worse cos I live in Wales (tho not Welsh by birth).

Try getting a gov. job round here - you need an 'O' level in Welsh to get on the short list. Fine - if you are customer facing - but I work in IT FFS! 

Anyway - sorry, didn't mean to drag this off topic.

Please continue to have a go at this stupid bint


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dianehood/JONNYJPG1.JPG

'And that's all I have to say about that'


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> 'And that's all I have to say about that'


LIKE it! ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Can't the home secretary arrest her on jumped up terrorism charges?

She should be deported.

Women should not comment on sporting matters. Clare (Claire?) Balding is the only good female pundit/commentator, mainly because she a) Looks very much like what she comments on and b) Isn't really a woman anyway.

Why an architect thinks she can comment on celebrations of the English Rugby team is anybody's guess.

Clueless.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

"I missed my 15 mins of fame when I got my OBE, cos I was too stupid / far up my own arse to notice the opportunity"
"However, with hindsight, I would like to promote my own personal agenda"
"But - no one could give a flying fig about the views of a jumped up Architect with a chip the size of a building on her shoulder"

"Aha - if I include my views with some sort of inflamatory statement about the World Cup winning Rugby team, people up and down the country are bound to talk about it / me for ages!"

 
Max Clifford - eat yer heart out


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> "I missed my 15 mins of fame when I got my OBE, cos I was too stupid / far up my own arse to notice the opportunity"
> "However, with hindsight, I would like to promote my own personal agenda"
> "But - no one could give a flying fig about the views of a jumped up Architect with a chip the size of a building on her shoulder"
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the sort of Pub Bore she could become in her dotage?


----------



## WattaMan (Sep 15, 2003)

Oh Dear Elsie,

What the ARE you on about precisely???

You ought to be [smiley=rifle.gif]

You've mixed up so many (non)-issues that the thrust of whatever your gripe is, is lost entirely in all the inananities that you have spewed.

What's rugby got to do with anything? As pointed out previously, it was the ENGLISH team wot won it. Period.

Bad day? We all have 'em but for pity's sake:

THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Well hey Els. Lets just see (guessing here) hows about you and your relatives GTF back to Nigeria and have some fun in tribal warfare and forget our 'empire'... we go over there, get shot up and live in compunds in fear of our lives, you come here and get a bloody OBE>!!

you wont leave, because it has made you who you are today - no way would a young black woman be an Architect back in your ancestral home...

so stop moaning, accept the honour and go back into obscurity...!


----------



## WattaMan (Sep 15, 2003)

> Well hey Els. Lets just see (guessing here) hows about you and your relatives GTF back to Nigeria and have some fun in tribal warfare and forget our 'empire'... we go over there, get shot up and live in compunds in fear of our lives, you come here and get a bloody OBE>!!
> 
> you wont leave, because it has made you who you are today - no way would a young black woman be an Architect back in your ancestral home...


 :-X


----------

